# Wife wants darker teak stain???



## gwp (Apr 9, 2003)

Anyone ever tried to stain teak and then Cetol over? Was thinking of the new Cetol "Natural". Obviously, I want to avoid the orange tint which Cetol was known for, but have heard that the new stuff doesn't have those characteristics. Also considering the "Bristol" product which many swear by. If anyone has had success with a darker finish on teak, I'd sure like to hear how you did it. Pictures too??? Thanks much


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Try this thread. The search function brings up a whole buch of Cetol threads.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/42949-new-cetol.html


----------



## gwp (Apr 9, 2003)

*yea...I saw that one, but*

I was wondering if anyone has tried to stain teak with ordinary household wood stain to their liking and then come over with Cetol natural. Couldn't find anything in the archives. Thanks


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

The company that makes Cetol Marine also makes other varieties of Cetol that come in multiple colors. The yard that did my boat this year actually said they used one of Cetol's deck products because they like the color better and feels that it holds up as well or better. It does look nice. If nothing else, you could check with Cetol tech support to see if Cetol Marine is compatible with their other products and start with one and topcoat with the other.

Here's a link to the "other" Cetol.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The more important question here is why your wife wants darker teak? I know it's a matter of personal preference, but teak is dark enough, especially on the interior. And after you put a finish on it, Cetol or varnish, it will darken a bit more. Actually, some varnishes may add a golden tone to it. You'll probably ruin the appearance of the teak if you try to change it's color. There's nothing more beautiful then the natural grain in teak. So my advice is to bring it out naturally and don't try to change it. Whatever you do, try it on some loose pieces first to make sure it's the finish you really want. It would be a big mess to change it later, if you even could.
Scott


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark, butyou could probably stain the teak and then use the Cetol Clear over the top instead of Natural. That would prevent any "discoloration" of the stain color. The Clear seems to hold up better than the rest anyway.


----------

